# Official 300 Thread



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't WAIT to see this.

Trailers

Asskicking Review #1

Asskicking review #2

The second review is brilliant.  

"My final analysis is 300 the most ass-ruling movie I&#8217;ve seen this year, and will probably be the King of 2007 unless someone makes a movie where a pair of sentient boobs fights a werewolf."

"I can&#8217;t spoil the plot because THANK GOD THERE ISN&#8217;T ONE. Just ass kicking that kicks ass that, while said ass is getting kicked, is kicking yet more ass that&#8217;s hitting someone&#8217;s balls with a hammer made of ice but the ice is frozen whiskey."


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2007)

I want it to come out...NOOWWWW


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

> COOL THING ONE:
> HEAVY METAL DURING BATTLE SCENES
> 
> Who gives a shit if the music isn&#8217;t historically correct? LORD OF THE RINGS could&#8217;ve used some Journey. This movie has that chu-CHUNG kind of metal that you hear in your head when your shift supervisor at Wetzel&#8217;s Pretzel is telling you that you&#8217;ll have to stay for clean up and you wish you had a sock filled with quarters in your hand.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so geeked up for this fucker, it's unreal. Fuck. 



Unrelated, I'm going to see 'The Number 23' tonight. I hope it's good. Neat twist for Carrey.

Anyrate... fuck!  Can't wait!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 23, 2007)

I really want to see 300 AND The Number 23. They both look so kickass. Especially 300, FUCK! COME OUT NOW!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> I can't WAIT to see this.



Count me in


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> "My final analysis is 300 the most ass-ruling movie I&#8217;ve seen this year, and will probably be the King of 2007 unless someone makes a movie where a pair of sentient boobs fights a werewolf."
> 
> "I can&#8217;t spoil the plot because THANK GOD THERE ISN&#8217;T ONE. Just ass kicking that kicks ass that, while said ass is getting kicked, is kicking yet more ass that&#8217;s hitting someone&#8217;s balls with a hammer made of ice but the ice is frozen whiskey."





Frank Miller, who wrote the comic book upon which _300 _is based and also _Sin City_, indeed kicks much ass. I'm pretty geeked to see this movie. _Sin City _was insanely good. It had everything, dark humor, guns and mind boggling amounts of hot chicks. Carla Gugino, the lesbian parole officer-Lucille, was just super hot.  Not to mention the about half a dozen other slobber worthy babes. Yes I am totally looking forard to _300_. 

Oh yeah if someone does make a movie where two sentient boobs fight a werewolf, count me in.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 23, 2007)

Count me in as well.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Frank Miller, who wrote the comic book upon which _300 _is based and also _Sin City_, indeed kicks much ass. I'm pretty geeked to see this movie. _Sin City _was insanely good. It had everything


Almost. 


Jessica Alba didn't go topless. Now, not only did that suck from a completely and admittedly puerile standpoint, it was also aesthetically a fuckin' no no! Nancy Callahan NEVER had her fucking top on. 

I would have loved to see Jessica's tatas, I'll admit. But I wish they would have just cast someone else. Nothing gets sand up my vagina faster than when movies take liberties with my beloved literature. Fuckers.

I  Frank Miller.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Almost.
> 
> 
> Jessica Alba didn't go topless. Now, not only did that suck from a completely and admittedly puerile standpoint, it was also aesthetically a fuckin' no no! Nancy Callahan NEVER had her fucking top on.
> ...



 

Alba totally pussed out on the nudity. The nudity they did have was amazing. But if Jessica Alba had did the required nudity it would have elevated the movie indeed. 

Angelina Jolie is going to be in the next one. She better be naked.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah. It's the principle.


(As self-serving as that seems, I'm totally serious. If Alba had played a role that wasn't almost constantly nude, then I wouldn't give a shit that she didn't bare it. I mean, fuck, she's fine as Susan Storm, I guess, and not showin' her tits. Sue Storm ain't really like that.

But Nancy Callahan? What the fuck. )


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 23, 2007)

Right...Although, seeing her on the pole though...oh...my....G-d....

Seeing her nude I believe would have been more than I could take.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

Oddly enough relative to other women in the movie Alba looked kind of so so. Jamie King was smokin. Carla Gugino was naked basically forher entire role(just like her character called for). Alexis Bledel was really hot in that girl next door you pray undresses without closing her curtains kind of way. Devon Akoi was hot in a mute ninja kind of way. So I dunno I wasn't overwhelmed by Jessica Alba in that movie. Now had she been naked on that pole then I would move her up the list.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

this has the potential to be as significant as gone with the wind and casablanca, except it won't suck.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome! I definitely want to check this out once it comes out.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 24, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> this has the potential to be as significant as gone with the wind and casablanca, except it won't suck.



You're taking this a bit far...dontcha think??

I am really looking forward to 300 though. I saw Ghost Rider tonight (so so) and there was a trailer for 300 in the begining. AAARRRRGGGHHHH...I want to see this thing NOW!!!


----------



## Naren (Feb 25, 2007)

Movie looks pretty damn awesome. I really like the visual style they're taking with it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 2, 2007)

this

movie

will 

totally




own....


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> You're taking this a bit far...dontcha think??



Nope.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 2, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> this has the potential to be as significant as gone with the wind and casablanca, except it won't suck.



 those don't suck.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2007)

playstopause said:


> those don't suck.



i thought they were pretty friggin boring.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive watched the trailers a million times soon... I cant wait for this movie to come out. I love movies that are of this kind. there is something about the power .


----------



## playstopause (Mar 3, 2007)

I just learned that the movie was shot in Montreal. Didn't know!
Big article in the newspaper today.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 4, 2007)

300 seconds of 300

NICE


----------



## playstopause (Mar 4, 2007)

"Copyrights restrict us from playing this video outside the U.S."



I feel like i'm in New-Guinea right now.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 4, 2007)

I can watch it... hmm? Im really looking forward to this!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 6, 2007)

probably cuz us canadians are the breeding grounds for movie parating unfortunately...


----------



## playstopause (Mar 6, 2007)

^

yeah, they hate us down there in Hollowood.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 10, 2007)

saw it last night. Pretty decent. If you like slow motion tittie bouncing then this is a film for you. 

For some reason, i was left with the desire to do some situps when i got home .


----------



## Carrion (Mar 10, 2007)

Seen it last night... It owned.


----------



## Ciprian (Mar 10, 2007)

playstopause said:


> "Copyrights restrict us from playing this video outside the U.S."
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like i'm in New-Guinea right now.



You could use a proxy from the USA.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2007)

Nah... too lazy!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWzCdxhgFEU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0lW9gw5TwxE

R-rated Trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28IjXoTP4yg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Mar 11, 2007)

So how come spartans vanished and Scandinavians still prevail?

..seriously, we need a viking movie.

Trailers seem fun enough, though

Something I just noticed.. they're making the persians the bad guys.. just like during the cold ware the russians were the baddies.
I smell trouble.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 11, 2007)

wasn't there a viking movie recently? about them coming to north america and encountering native americans? I meant to see that flick, can't remember it's name.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 11, 2007)

I saw this movie, I thought it was pretty boring. You'd _think _2 hours of guys getting speared in the chest would be an easy recipe for success, but when that's really ALL that happens it can get old. The cinematography, art direction, pacing, audio/visual stuff was great. As far as the movie itself, I didn't care for it. I wasn't expecting anything Oscar-worthy, but still I expected something more epic and triumphant - afterall there's a lot you can do with the Sparta theme. The dialogue also is just embarassingly bad, I walked out at the end when during the inevitable cliched final speech. It also was extremely predictable, you know about 5 minutes into the movie who's going to die in what order and how.

That being said, it had some entertaining parts, and it was easy on the eyes and ears. For me though, in the end, all that didn't make up for the fact this movie has no substance. Also, not enough giant spiders/serpents for this kind of movie...

2.5 out of 4.00.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 12, 2007)

I haven't seen it, and I may perhaps disagree with Nick's analysis (at least, I want to... high hopes, y'know), but!

That is an extremely intelligent and well-thought out critique. I love reviews like this. Nice work, Nick.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with Nicks comments in a lot of ways, but to defend the filmmakers, they weren't really promoting the movie as anything more than what it was. It was basically a movie that was made for the bigscreen. To anyone who hasn't seen it, i would recommend seeing it at an imax.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe you will learn some history


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

I may try and go see it this next weekend.


----------



## Ibanezboy21 (Mar 12, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!
this movie comes out next month in australia......... ive been waiting for this movie for like 5months now


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got back from seeing it. Totally fucking kicked ass.  It starts kicking ass from the opening scene, kicks ass the whole way through and kicks ass right up to the very last scene, which kicks ass.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Just got back from seeing it. Totally fucking kicked ass.  It starts kicking ass from the opening scene, kicks ass the whole way through and kicks ass right up to the very last scene, which kicks ass.



Yeah, but did you like it?


----------



## Kingda Ka (Mar 15, 2007)

If there is one movie that justifies dropping 2-3 grand on a massive home theater this is it.

It is supposed to be insane in IMAX, and even though I have seen it twice I might drop ten bucks just to see it in IMAX.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Mar 15, 2007)

This movie is the most ass kickingest movie ive ever seen.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 15, 2007)

So what you guys are saying is that it kicks ass right?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw this movie the day it came out. Loved the fuck out of it. Thought it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

Saw it tuesday. it fucking RULED.


----------



## Kingda Ka (Mar 17, 2007)

Leonidas is one of the most ass-kicking characters youll ever see on the big screen. Hes courageous, bold, and hilariously sarcastic at times. 

Watching him stare down Xerxes, the ruler of an army thousands of times larger than his, and still telling him to basically Go fuck yourself is frigging great.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 17, 2007)

I had no interest in seeing this picture, none, zero , nada. My cousin traded a ride to theatre for a movie ticket so I RELUCTANTLY went. 


I was blown away, this movie is amazing. I wasn't that big of a fan of Sin City, and was expecting the same here, but the Sin City movie technique works so much better here.... And Leonidas is amazing, in the commercials he seemed like this "constant-on" badass, but in the movie, he was quite the human being, I liked his character alot, his level of humanity portrayed absolutely amazed me. 

Seriously, I can't recommend this movie enough, I was seriously moved.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 17, 2007)

Kingda Ka said:


> Leonidas is one of the most ass-kicking characters youll ever see on the big screen. Hes courageous, bold, and hilariously sarcastic at times.
> 
> Watching him stare down Xerxes, the ruler of an army thousands of times larger than his, and still telling him to basically Go fuck yourself is frigging great.




"I don't think i can bow to you... see, killing your men all morning has given me a cramp in my leg!"


----------



## Cancer (Mar 17, 2007)

Wiggywiggler said:


> Something I just noticed.. they're making the persians the bad guys.. just like during the cold ware the russians were the baddies.
> I smell trouble.



I'm glad you bought this up. One of the things I recommended my cousin do (he's 17), is to either read, or watch the History Channel program on the Spartans (which is, awesomely, airing right now, prolly in support of the movie). I don't think any of the filmmakers will pretend that this is nothing more than an entertaining take on history, but, after the POS known as JFK, I've been suggesting to the other kids in my family that, if you see something cool like this to do some research. I try to remind them (as well as myself), the filmmakers are not neccessairly historians. 

I was one of the people wrongly believed that JFK was historically fact as opposed to entertaining historically based fiction. I place the blame on myself for that one, Stone never said it was fact, I was just younger and stupid.

But yeah, I think my original point was, so long as people in general keep that mind, the backlash should be minimal.


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 17, 2007)

I think this comes out next week over here. I never saw Sin City, but I'm really looking forward to seeing this, especially after all this praise for it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 17, 2007)

Wiggywiggler said:


> Something I just noticed.. they're making the persians the bad guys.. just like during the cold ware the russians were the baddies.
> I smell trouble.



I noticed that there could be some parallels seen between that movie and the incidents in some current events. But you know what? Its a movie. Who cares? If you read about the battle of Thermopylae, its not too far off. Well, the movie is just a movie, but there was a Xerxes who was persian, who sent messangers to all the greek city-states demanding tribute and then they killed the messengers, like in the movie. Then, the persians sent a huge army. Spartans and thespians then held off a pass for 3 days. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Thermopylae
http://uts.cc.utexas.edu/~sparta/topics/essays/academic/alamo.htm

Check those.


----------



## Nik (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I could see this movie. Previews look sweet.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 19, 2007)

I was at the mall today and saw some pretty sweet 300 action figures. Although tempting, i bought a cryptopsy album instead.


----------



## Nik (Mar 19, 2007)

lol I finally got to see the movie today. Although there's a ton of kick-ass-edness in this movie, there's not a whole lot more. A fun watch on the big screen, but that's about it.

And before I saw the movie, I thought the Iranians were kind of silly to get offended by this movie. After watching the movie, while I still think it's stupid to get mad about it, I do kind of see where they're coming from. The movie wasn't exactly subtle in that regard


----------



## Variant (Mar 26, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I saw this movie, I thought it was pretty boring. You'd _think _2 hours of guys getting speared in the chest would be an easy recipe for success, but when that's really ALL that happens it can get old. The cinematography, art direction, pacing, audio/visual stuff was great. As far as the movie itself, I didn't care for it. I wasn't expecting anything Oscar-worthy, but still I expected something more epic and triumphant - afterall there's a lot you can do with the Sparta theme. The dialogue also is just embarassingly bad, I walked out at the end when during the inevitable cliched final speech. It also was extremely predictable, you know about 5 minutes into the movie who's going to die in what order and how.
> 
> That being said, it had some entertaining parts, and it was easy on the eyes and ears. For me though, in the end, all that didn't make up for the fact this movie has no substance. Also, not enough giant spiders/serpents for this kind of movie...
> 
> 2.5 out of 4.00.



I gotta agree with you, I went to see it this weekend at the IMAX and, well:

1. The visuals, sound, and score were absolutely spectacular.  

2. The movie itself, absolutely sucked... hard. It was a 30-minute concept streched out for two agonizing hours. Chock full of horrible, horrible, horrible one-liners, cheezy 80's fade-and-cut action movie sex scenes, over the top speeches, basically the same three 'Spartan killing Persian soldier' over-and-over-and-over-and-over again... and a level of historical inaccuracy, well, typical of history interpreted though Greek lore - then through comic book - then through Hollywood.  Not to mention I couldn't help but think, "Christ, could you possibly jam anymore thinly veiled homoerotosicm into here?"  

Actaully, I am hoping that the visual team of 300 ends up on the still-in-preproduction 'Prince Of Persia' movie. That style, mixed with more color and realism would be killer.



Metal Ken said:


> I noticed that there could be some parallels seen between that movie and the incidents in some current events. But you know what? Its a movie. Who cares? If you read about the battle of Thermopylae, its not too far off. Well, the movie is just a movie, but there was a Xerxes who was persian, who sent messangers to all the greek city-states demanding tribute and then they killed the messengers, like in the movie. Then, the persians sent a huge army. Spartans and thespians then held off a pass for 3 days. Check those.



The battle (or series of battles, more appropriately), in concept, was sort of in line with what was said to have happened... an army (not just the 300 Spartans) led by Leonidas held off a very large (not gargantuan, as Greek lore would exaggerate) Persian army, poorly led by the invading Xerxes I. Where it goes horribly wrong is in the depiction of the Spartans, who were not rebelling against council to be there, and who were aided my numerous others from surrounding areas (an army of perhaps 7,000 - 11,200), and who were not these superheroes of freedom. The film grossly failed to portray anyone else actually in combat other than the seven foot tall, digitally-enhanced, fake chested Spartans... most notably the three to seven *SLAVES* each Spartan had brought with them... yeah, so much for freedom, Sparta was a slave state.  Sure, they had a democratic council, but 1/3 of the population were either slaves or surfs. There _*was*_ the token army of Arcadians that they threw in there (mostly to mock), but you NEVER saw them depicted as fighting. Bullshit. It's likely that ~10,000 total Greek forces guarded the formidable pass during the Persains initial, and resisted assaults... a fair and believable defense, knowing that Xerxes I could only feasibly send waves of 10,000 - 20,000 at a time to attack the narrow pass. 

Furthermore, the depiction of The Persians as essentially faceless demons was pathetic and unnecessary, and turns an interesting (even if fantasized) version of history into a one-sided propaganda fest... and while I pretty much agree that that has little or no ramification almost 2500 years later... it's still a moronic way of looking at history. Picture it the other way around. Would anyone (even in a fantasy setting) depict a Greek warrior in such a goblinesque fashion? I doubt it. 

They did do a nice job of depicting both Leonidas, who was a great strategist and brash motivator, and Xerxes, who was pompous, overconfident, and megalomaniacal (though Im pretty sure he didn't look like an androgynous, twelve-foot tall Dao). It really could have been a great film to portray that given an advantageous strategic position, combined with cunning military technique, that an seemingly superior adversary can be overcome (or in this case, withheld)... but instead, Hollywood chose (again) to personalize war, and convey the 3-day stalemate as an exercise of machismo and extensive use of a fantasy gym with 300 ab machines.  

Its funny, after seeing the initial promo for 300, I couldnt wait go see it, then was let down by the warped shitfest that it was... but back when Ridley Scotts Kingdom of Heaven came out, I passed on it assuming that it would be a flag waving ode to western Crusaders... which it turned out to be nothing like. A much, much better film in so many different ways. As the old (er... new) addage goes, "You can't judge a film by it's trailer".


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2007)

Just came from (finally) watching the movie at a IMAX theater.

That was just really great entertainment.

I said ENTERTAINMENT  I went for the ride.

What Zimbloth and Variant said was pretty much to the point so i won't repeat it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, as a comic adaption it is awesome. And it kicks ass. If anyone expects it to be anything else, then that's missing the point. Basically it is the comic book, so all the cheesy dialogue, blame frank miller  

I thought it was awesome  It kicked ass from start to finish!


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2007)

It also made me want to do like 5,000 situps.


----------



## Eric (Apr 5, 2007)

If any of you like to read you should check out Gates of Fire by Steven Pressfeild... if noone has said that I didn't read this whole thread. But yea it kicks ass.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 7, 2007)

I FINALLY got round to seeing this tonight, just got back. And it is amazing. Awesome film. Just blood, guts, action, violence....with more blood and violence just for good measure. Just a great all-round film, and probably one of the best "modern" films I have seen in a long time. 

Very entertaining. I just loved the fact that they even though they knew they were completely outnumbered, they still went forth and died with such honour and courage. Knowing that their legacy would live and be passed on. 

A *definite* DVD purchase methinks.


----------



## forelander (Apr 7, 2007)

The spartans remind me of gunslingers; in fact after seeing the movie I began to think a frank miller film adaption of the dark tower would be fucking awesome.


----------

